# Coco's twins:)



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Coco had 2 healthy Doelings today!!














Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww.... adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

how sweet they are!! congratulations


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the new little ones


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

New pics








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, what little cuties they are! Are those jingle bells on their collars?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

those guys are WAY TOO CUTE! congrats on the babies!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> Awww, what little cuties they are! Are those jingle bells on their collars?


Yes they are little bells

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mountainminilynn (Jan 14, 2014)

very cute!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Love the white spot on the face and nose of the one with boots, so cute. They are both just kissable!


----------

